# Play by Post vs. Play be eMail



## Papa-DRB (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to find out which of the two types of games are more interesting to folks.

1) Play by Post - Posting online and in a thread such as the game forums on ENWorld or Helm's Deep RPG network

or 

2) Play by eMail - Using something like Yahoo or Google groups. It is a little less "linear" than Play by Post

What do you guys think?

Yes, I've left off all the "online at the same time" types of games. I don't have the availability in my schedule for those.

-- david
Papa.DRB


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 23, 2008)

I think:

1. Wrong forum

2. Play by Email. I have done both, and email has a much wider audience than PbP.


----------

